# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Özbekistan Fiziki Yapısı

## ceydaaa

as.pngDüz ve kurak batı kesimi Özbekistan topraklarının büyük kısmını meydana getirir. Kuzeybatıda yer alan alüvyonlu Turan Ovası, güneyde Kızılkum Çölü ile birleşir. Batıda yer alan Üstyurt Yaylası hafif dalgalı düz bir yüzeye sâhiptir. Bölgenin en büyük özelliği alçak sıradağlar ve tuzlu bataklıklar, düdenler ve mağaralarla kaplı kapalı havzalardır. Ceyhun Deltası alüvyonlu topraklarla kaplıdır. Kızılkum Çölünün büyük bölümü ülke toprakları içinde kalır. Özbekistanın doğusu ise dağlıktır. Tanrı Dağlarının batı kesimlerini meydana getiren dağ silsileleri bölgeyi engebelendirir. Bunlar Ugam, Pskem, Çatkal ve Kuramin sıradağlarıdır. Orta Asyanın en büyük vâdisi olan Fergana bu bölgededir.

En önemli gölü 
Aral Gölüdür. Amuderya (Ceyhun) ve Siriderya (Seyhun) nehirleri dışında irili ufaklı 600 akarsu vardır.

----------

